# Deal ?-Sony Blu-Ray DVD Player - BDPS300



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

I just got back from Target, and noticed that they had Sony Blu-Ray DVD Player - BDPS300 for $389 and they gave you a $100 gift card if you bought one. No idea if this player is any good or if that is a good deal... I checked online and this appears to be an in store only special, and I think it ends Feb 2 or 3. In case anyone was interested.


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

it is a decent price with the $100 bonus card. I have the bdps300 and have had no problems to speak of with it, there has been java 2 updates on the rom since it was released from sony.


----------

